# Portable generator suggestions



## frank coolbaugh (Jul 16, 2002)

miko450fish said:


> Thinking about getting a Generac for cabin up north, for when the powers out.
> Any recommendations on brands, and any special features you like?
> This will be my first time owning a portable generator, so I am looking interested in comments, suggestions.


If you want quiet buy Honda.How do I know?I was a electric lineman(retired)and heard just about ever generator know to mankind I own a small Honda EU2000 watt and it,s quiet.


----------

